
Landing of Chandrayaan-2 on Lunar Surface - madmax108
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqNTeZAq-c
======
Herodotus38
Here is a pretty comprehensive place for updates and discussion:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ISRO/comments/d01ux1/chandrayaan2_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ISRO/comments/d01ux1/chandrayaan2_vikram_landing_attempt_updates_and/)

Edit: LOS :(

------
wadkar
I say it was a successful but unplanned landing :-)

------
olliej
Alas they've lost communication :(

